# Synchro Bento iPad et iPhone, sans Mac



## sf1989 (22 Août 2010)

Hello,
Ma question tient en fait dans le titre. Peut-on synchroniser Bento entre un iPad et un iPhone sans passer par son Mac ?
Merci !


----------



## Jellybass (23 Août 2010)

sf1989 a dit:


> Hello,
> Ma question tient en fait dans le titre. Peut-on synchroniser Bento entre un iPad et un iPhone sans passer par son Mac ?
> Merci !



Je me suis posé la même question et il me semble bien que la réponse est non.


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2010)

En effet, c'est non. De tout de façon, les critiques sur Bento sont catastrophique donc cela en m'étonne pas. Je l'ai moi-même laissé tombé tellement cela posait problème et était inergonomique. J'y reviendrais peut-être plus tard.


----------



## sf1989 (23 Août 2010)

Merci de vos réponses 
Pour ce qui est de l'ergornomie, Bento est très bien taillé pour mes usages en tout cas. Après je peux comprendre que ça n'aille pas à tout le monde, mais personnellement il me rend de grands services.
Je n'utilise par contre quasiment jamais la version Mac, c'est pour cela que je voulais synchro iPad et iPhone ensemble...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2010)

Le seul défaut de Bento sur iPad, c'est  l'absence de liaison avec iCal.


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2010)

Un autre gros défaut est la corruption de données. 

Hier, j'ai créé une base pour mes comics et lorsque j'ai fait une modification du champ nom sur le iPad, il m'a carrément fait un champ vide sur le Mac. Heureusement que je m'en suis rendu compte et que j'ai pu retrouvé le nom en question, mais franchement je ne m'en serais pas aperçu immédiatement, j'aurais eu un gros trou dans la base.

La confiance est un des critères primordiaux d'un logiciel de type base de données.

Et puis, la présentation entre le Mac et l'iPad est tellement différente que c'est difficile de s'y retrouver, quand on crée un champ sur iPad, il n'est pas automatiquement affiché sur le Mac alors qu'il existe bien.


----------



## Jellybass (4 Septembre 2010)

C'est bon à savoir.

Pour l'instant, j'avoue ne pas avoir trouvé beaucoup d'intérêt à la version iPad de Bento. Trop lente, trop limitée et trop différente de la version Mac.


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2010)

Pareille. J&#8217;ai soigneusement classé mes collections sur l'iPad et lors de la synchro sur le Mac. Hop, tout était remis dans l'ordre de création.

Pire, de retour sur le iPad, c'est cet ordre qui a été pris en compte. Il a fallu tout reclasser.

Conclusion, ne pas trop faire de classement sur un iPad, cela ne sert à rien


----------



## PHILTI (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je crois comprendre qu'il ne sert à rien de chercher à synchroniser les données entre Bento Mac et Bento iOS. En tous les cas, pas en ascendant.

Je suis souvent en mobilité, j'ai donc besoin d'avoir accès à mes données sur l'iPhone. Je voudrais donc pouvoir, le soir, tout transférer dans mon iPhone.

Je n'ai pas de réseau wifi au bureau.
Comment procéder, la connection Mac-to-iPhone par un réseau dédié (créé sous Airport) se réinitialise à chaque démarrage.
Vous auriez une idée ?

PH


----------



## arbaot (18 Novembre 2010)

pour la liaison wifi Mac <=> iDevice 
j'utilise le partage internet via AirPort (avec Mdp)
ce réseau reste actif après chaque redémarrage 
peu s'activer/désactiver d'un clic sur l&#8217;icône AirPort dans la barre de menu

fonctionne même si le mac n'est pas connecté en Ethernet


----------



## PHILTI (19 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> pour la liaison wifi Mac <=> iDevice
> j'utilise le partage internet via AirPort (avec Mdp)
> ce réseau reste actif après chaque redémarrage
> peu s'activer/désactiver d'un clic sur licône AirPort dans la barre de menu
> ...



Bonjour,

J'avais déjà fait ça, mais pas en passant par le partage internet je crois, c'est peut être pourquoi je perdais ce réseau à chaque redémarrage.
Je teste, on verra bien.

Qu'est ce que MDP ?

Merci !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Novembre 2010)

Mot de passe. À définir dans la configuration d'un nouvel appareil.


----------



## PHILTI (22 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> pour la liaison wifi Mac <=> iDevice
> j'utilise le partage internet via AirPort (avec Mdp)
> ce réseau reste actif après chaque redémarrage
> peu s'activer/désactiver d'un clic sur licône AirPort dans la barre de menu
> ...



Bonjour,

Ce matin, j'arrive au bureau, rebelote, le réseau que j'ai créé vendredi n'apparait pas dans la liste des réseaux wifi ...
Je dois le recréer ?

Merci à toi.

PH


----------



## arbaot (22 Novembre 2010)

sur le mac
AirPort était-il désactivé? (cf icones ci-dessous inactif /actif/partage connexion internet)
dans les prefs système/partage tes réglages de la semaine passé sont tjrs présent?
le mac a-t-il des paramètres "usines" ou des réglages exotiques/corpo etc?


en 5 mois  avec (redémarrage quotidien au mini) j'ai eu 2 incidents :

les réglages était correcte mais AirPort était inactif donc pas de partage connexion internet 
solution : arrêter le partage et le relancer 

à chaque fois le problème c'est présenté plusieurs jour de suite avec un démarrage à froid
quand j'en ai eu assez au point de vouloir poster sur le forum le pb à disparu...

(j'ai pas trouvé l'origine du Pb, je soupçonne un périphérique USB ou un souci sporadique mais récurent du mini avec le BlueTooth et le Wifi)


----------



## PHILTI (22 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> sur le mac
> AirPort était-il désactivé? (cf icones ci-dessous inactif /actif/partage connexion internet)
> dans les prefs système/partage tes réglages de la semaine passé sont tjrs présent?
> le mac a-t-il des paramètres "usines" ou des réglages exotiques/corpo etc?
> ...



Merci, mais selon toi, je dois aussi activé le partage Internet (c'est le cas) et le partage de connection sur iPhone ?

Suis entrain de mélanger Bluetooth et wifi je crois ...


----------



## arbaot (22 Novembre 2010)

as-tu suivi le tutorial

si oui : le mac propose alors un réseau wifi auquel tu te connecte depuis l'iPad, normalement, le mac garde ce réseau même après redémarrage et l'ipad s'y connecte automatiquement.


----------



## chdud (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, je m'explique, je travaille dans un secteur où le wifi est absent. J'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser ma base bento depuis mon iPhone sur mon macbook air et je n'ai rien vu qui me dise s'il est possible de les synchroniser en les branchant simplement l'un à l'autre en USB. Alors, est-ce possible de les synchroniser en filaire d'après vous? Merci.


----------



## Le docteur (27 Janvier 2011)

Non, seule la synchro sans fil est prévue.


----------



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2011)

chdud a dit:


> Bonjour, je m'explique, je travaille dans un secteur où le wifi est absent. J'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser ma base bento depuis mon iPhone sur mon macbook air et je n'ai rien vu qui me dise s'il est possible de les synchroniser en les branchant simplement l'un à l'autre en USB. Alors, est-ce possible de les synchroniser en filaire d'après vous? Merci.



Ton Macbook Air doit pouvoir générer un réseau Wifi sur lequel tu connecteras ton iPhone. Je fais ça avec le Mac Mini de ma société.

Tu utilises Bento pour iPhone ?
Autant Bento sur Mac me rend quelques services, autant sur iPhone, il est "imbitable" ...


----------



## chdud (27 Janvier 2011)

D'après toi, le macbook air génère son réseau wifi? Si c'est le cas,c'est top. Et oui, j'utilise bento sur iphone et pour ce que je fais, il est impeccable. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, c'est de ne pas faire de calculs complexes, sinon, c'est nickel.


----------



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2011)

chdud a dit:


> D'après toi, le macbook air génère son réseau wifi? Si c'est le cas,c'est top. Et oui, j'utilise bento sur iphone et pour ce que je fais, il est impeccable. Le seul défaut que je lui trouve, c'est de ne pas faire de calculs complexes, sinon, c'est nickel.



Oui, tu trouveras ça dans le tuto Bento.
Cela fonctionne pour les Mac récents.

PH


----------



## chdud (27 Janvier 2011)

Merci de l'info, ça va me sauver la mise ou plutôt bien m'arranger!


----------



## chdud (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai dû merder quelque part... J'arrive bien à créer un réseau wifi à  partir de mon MBA mais ce réseau wifi n'apparait pas depuis mon iphone... Une idée? Merci à tous.


----------



## bibibenate (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je réactive une ancienne discussion.
Je souhaiterais également synchroniser une BDD Bento iPad avec mon iPhone, apparement c'est impossible pour le moment, sauf à utiliser le Mac comme point central.
2 inconvénients :
- Oblige à payer 3x Bento (iPad, Mac, iPhone)
- Un peu agaçant à mettre en place

Mais le pire est que la synchro du base créée sur iPad vers le Mac est impossible. Les bibliothèques se créent mais le contenu ne se synchronise pas.
Une info la dessus ?

Merci


----------



## Jellybass (24 Décembre 2011)

bibibenate a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je réactive une ancienne discussion.
> Je souhaiterais également synchroniser une BDD Bento iPad avec mon iPhone, apparement c'est impossible pour le moment, sauf à utiliser le Mac comme point central.
> ...



J'ai contacté le fabriquant à ce sujet et il ne s'est pas montré très coopérant. Pas de gestion de synchronisation par iCloud, licences multiples à racheter à tout bout de champ, etc. Pas de solution en vue. Bento = caca.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (28 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 

désolé de réactiver ce topic mais j'utilise actuellement Bento 4 sur MBA et j'aimerai pouvoir acceder à mes listes sur l'iphone ET les modifier sur l'iphone et que cela se synchronise sur le Mac, est-ce possible avec l'application à ce jour ou non ? 

J'aimerai savoir avant de l'acheter... 

merci


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2013)

Oui, bien évidemment. Les modifications effectuées sur un iPhone peuvent être synchronisées avec un ordinateur de bureau. Heureusement.


----------



## Jellybass (29 Mai 2013)

Précisons que pour synchroniser, il faut avoir les deux appareils allumés et connectés au même réseau wifi, avec Bento lancé, puis cliquer sur l'option "synchroniser maintenant" en tenant son iPhone en l'air et en récitant à voix haute son numéro de série Bento 4.

C'est pas aussi simple que Dropbox ou iCloud, mais ça marche.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (30 Mai 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Précisons que pour synchroniser, il faut avoir les deux appareils allumés et connectés au même réseau wifi, avec Bento lancé, puis cliquer sur l'option "synchroniser maintenant" en tenant son iPhone en l'air et en récitant à voix haute son numéro de série Bento 4.
> 
> C'est pas aussi simple que Dropbox ou iCloud, mais ça marche.



C'est ce que je pensais, merci beaucoup !


----------

